# identifying molding



## justinmm85 (Jan 6, 2012)

I posted this in the wrong section earlier. Hopefully i'll get some hits on it here. Sorry.

Okay. Not sure the name for the piece or really it's function. I am helping my Father in-law fix up his 68 hardtop GTO. We just got done replacing the 1/4 glass due to there being a ton of scratches in them. We found the scratches were coming from this plastic trim piece that clips to the inside of the window trim area. It is all the way back pushed into the corner and kind of a crescent shaped. It has two clips on it.

First we were wondering what the function of this piece is other then filling a blank spot and another,is there a place to buy new? It is rubbing on the window when it gets rolled up and down and we do not want new scratches. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Can you take a pic?? It is perhaps a guide. Or could be just a trim piece that needs adjusting....Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe if you don't have that piece you will have even deeper scratches. I bet your scratches are cresent shape too? Like E said, adjusting may be in order.


----------



## justinmm85 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yea the scratches are crescent shaped. When looking at the window while rolling it up you can see the piece making contact. I do believe it to be some sort of guide. However it would appear from aging it has distorted enough to bow a little cause more contact. We tried ever adjustment we could but then the window would not fit up inside the weather stripping or it would put the chrome piece behind the door glass when the doors are shut. Here are the pictures. This will also show where they go. Thanks for the fast replies.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ayep.... those are actually supposed to be seals for the inside of the glass. As far as I know, they aren't being reproduced anywhere and they're VERY hard to find. Originally they were soft rubber. Time turns them into concrete and you get scratches. One thing to try: soak them for 4 or 5 days, immersed (completely covered) in transmission stop-leak. You want the kind that's advertised to "soften and rejuvenate" seals. Sometimes that will help bring them back, sometimes not. If you're really handy, you might try making your own out of a piece of heater hose, split. The trick will be figuring out how to get it to hold the right shape and bonding it to the clips.

Bear


----------



## justinmm85 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was affraid of that. If nothing else you saved me hours I would have been spending on the phone searching for these. I will definitely try the transmission stop leak idea. It can't hurt it after all. I can't believe how hard these are. I would have. Ever thought they used to be soft. Thanks again.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, don't let me stop you from looking. If you find some, let me know!! I need a pair for my 69.

Bear


----------

